
Clearing the Air on Wi-Fi Software Updates - Deinos
https://www.fcc.gov/blog/clearing-air-wi-fi-software-updates
======
plorg
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10555544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10555544)

